# New Website Location



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Due to Yahoo!'s desision to close the Geocities service, I have moved my blowgunning and airgunning website that was at http://www.geocities.com/blowgunner62/home.html to http://airpoweredhunting.web.officelive ... fault.aspx

Thanks,
blowgunner62

Edit 5/27/09:
The site is now fully up and running.


----------

